# Harbor Freight DC Mod



## FirehouseWoodworking

The website has the sizes for the different filters available: http://wynnenv.com/products-page/woodworking-filter-pricing/

I also recommend you look at the 35A tab for installation instructions on your HF DC.

Cheers!


----------



## dbhost

For the HF DC teh 35A is the correct model. I personally use the Spun Bond poly…


----------



## Craftsman70

I like it. Where'd you get the baffle and the separator can?


----------



## Ajs73

Thanks for all the help. I made the baffle and the can is a salt tank for a water softener. 
(33" tall x 18" w /no taper) seems good. 
I just wrap a round of tape to seal lid
Andy


----------



## MT_Stringer

Your lungs will appreciate the Wynn cannister. Get it as soon as possible.

I measured my 35A cannister for ya. It is about 24 inches tall.


----------



## Ajs73

Thanks a bunch. That what I needed !
Andy


----------



## b2rtch

How do you empty the canister under the DC?


----------



## Ajs73

I set it up so there's only 1/8" clearance between 
the two fittings and found a heavy duty,
3" wide rubber band that fits connection perfectly
Also repurposed handle off DC and
Put on seperator ( can already had two holes
In perfect spot that needed plugged anyway!

Andy


----------



## Ajs73

Threw a couple chains in the old handle holes
and fastened to joist. (I wish basement shower wasn't
in way, but it's a necessity ) Thanks for all the help and glad
I got some comments so I can learn how to work this site. 
Illiterate when it comes to internet


----------



## ssnvet

Smart looking setup. It should serve you very well.

The Wynn filter is more about trapping the super fine 1 micron stuff, than it is airflow. It's this invisible small dust that goes right through the bag and into your lungs.


----------

